
Probabilistic Programming and Bayesian Methods for Hackers - ot
http://nbviewer.ipython.org/urls/raw.github.com/CamDavidsonPilon/Probabilistic-Programming-and-Bayesian-Methods-for-Hackers/master/Chapter1_Introduction/Chapter1_Introduction.ipynb
======
zenburnyourface
I am the main contributor of this project, you can find more content and
details about the project at
[https://github.com/CamDavidsonPilon/Probabilistic-
Programmin...](https://github.com/CamDavidsonPilon/Probabilistic-Programming-
and-Bayesian-Methods-for-Hackers)

